# Ostsee Wattwürmer



## Herbynor (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Brandungsangler und alle, die sich dafür halten.

Neulich habe ich eine Diskussion mit anhören dürfen, über Wattwürmen, da sind einige Angler der Meinung, "das Ostsee Wattis" in der Ostsee besser sind als Würmer aus der Nordsee.
Wie ist denn eure Erfahrung mit den Würmern?  MfG Herby


----------



## Allerfischer (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*

Da dürfte jetzt nicht so ein großer Unterschied bei sein...allerdings ist es ja fast immer so das die Würmer besser gehen,die auch vor Ort vorkommen...bloß die Frage ist ja meist wo man in der Ostsee Wattwürmer buddeln kann ohne für 5 Stück ne Stunde zu buddeln...


----------



## Mr. Tentakel (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*

Das habe ich auch mal gehört, und das Wattwürmer aus der Nordsee mehr Jod enthalten sollen.Ob es stimmt kann ich leider auch nicht  sagen.


----------



## Macker (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*

Die ausage bezieht sich wohl eher auf die Frische der Wattis.
Wenn Ich vor ort Plümper und somit Frische Wattis habe werden die besser Fangen wie die wattis die ne Woche alt sind wo nur noch wasser drin ist.
Da die Ostsee Wattis nicht gehandelt werden dürfen sind die in den Geschäften meisst aus Holland oder Dänemark und somit auch schon was Älter.
Ein frischer watti wo auch noch Sand drin ist hält auch besser am Haken.
Aber das absolut wichtigste ist das Mann an seinen Köder glaubt dann ist der auch Fängig.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Heilbutt (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*



Macker schrieb:


> ...Da die Ostsee Wattis nicht gehandelt werden dürfen sind die in den Geschäften meisst aus Holland oder Dänemark und somit auch schon was Älter.
> ....
> Gruß Jörg


 
Watt???
Die Ostseewürmer dürfen nicht gehandelt werden???
Das hab´ich ja noch nie gehört!?!
Seit wann ist das denn so??

Ich hab mir schon oft Wattis im Brandungsanglerladen in Lütjenburg geholt, und da waren die angeblich immer frisch aus der Region?!?!|kopfkrat

Gruß

Holger


----------



## AndreasG (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*



Allerfischer schrieb:


> Da dürfte jetzt nicht so ein großer Unterschied bei sein...allerdings ist es ja fast immer so das die Würmer besser gehen,die auch vor Ort vorkommen
> 
> Als ich noch DMV Wettkämpfe mitgemacht habe gab es durchaus Tage an denen die Jungs mit Nordseewattis weit vorn lagen, es gab aber auch Tage da lief es genau anders herum. Unterschied war also da, nur gibt es keine Regel wann Nord- bzw. Ostseewattis besser gehen.
> 
> ...



Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*

Als Beispiel im Salzhaff... Ich habe meine damals immer in Rerik Höhe alter Zeltplatz gebuddelt....


----------



## Macker (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Watt???
> Die Ostseewürmer dürfen nicht gehandelt werden???
> Das hab´ich ja noch nie gehört!?!
> Seit wann ist das denn so??
> ...



Das ist schon ein paar Jahre so ist in der Küfo für Schleswig-Holstein geregelt.
Nur im Handspülverfahren für den Eigenbedarf.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Rosi (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Watt???
> Die Ostseewürmer dürfen nicht gehandelt werden???
> Das hab´ich ja noch nie gehört!?!
> Seit wann ist das denn so??
> ...



Moin, wir haben hier so einen Kiosk, der verkauft auch nur selbst gebackenen Kuchen, immer frisch aus Mutters Backofen:q 

Nur für den Eigenbedarf darf man Wattis aus der Ostsee entnehmen. Je weiter östlich man wohnt, um so salzärmer wird das Seewasser, um so seltener findet man Wattwürmer. Ich weiß nicht genau, hinter Rügen gibt es wohl keine mehr. Doch in der Lübecker Bucht findet man Wattwürmer. Besonders wohl fühlen sie sich dort wo es schnell warm wird, also im Flachwasser. Das Salzhaff ist voller Wattwürmer, hier lohnt sich das Ausbuddeln im knietiefen Wasser. Bei Nordwind läuft das Haff in der Ecke um die Hellbachmündung manchmal total leer. Dann bekommt ihr nicht mal nasse Füße beim Wattwurmfang. Man sieht einen Hügel am anderen (Bilder im Link).


----------



## degl (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*

@all,

wir hatten vor einiger Zeit mal welche im Watt vor Büsum gebuddelt, die waren echt frischer und somit auch besser, als die gekauften

Wie "Macker" schrieb, durch den Sand, den sie noch in sich hatten, waren sie eindeutig fester auf dem Haken#6

gruß degl


----------



## Johnny1 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*

Buddelt ihr wirklich mit schippe wattwürmer aus?
Bei mir verletzen die sich so oft und ich hab nur nen halben wattwurm,
zudem find ich es etwas anstrengend.
Ich machs mit dem bewährten pümpel an den molen.
Dort hat man locker in ner stunde seine frischen wattis zsm 

Mfg Jonas


----------



## Seekater (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*

Na ja.. kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass das Plümpern schon eine Sache für sich ist. Das allerwichtigste ist die Saison und der Ort. Wenn man diese Umstände nicht kennt, der wird sich dumm und dämlich plümpern. Aber auch wenn mann weiss wann und wo, ist es keine Garantie, dass man nicht drei Stunden wegen 10 Würmer sich die Hände blutig arbeitet, so war es mit mir vorgestern..
Ansonsten finde ich auch, dass die frischen Würmer mit Sand drin a) besser fangen b) halten viel besser am Haken.
Man muss sie bloß sehr schnell verbrauchen - nach 2 Tagen sind die fast alle tot und wässrig.
Gruß


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*

Moin,
ich hab mal eine Frage zum Thema haltbarkeit der Wattis:
Gestern war ich mitn Kumpel nochmal schnell Wattis plümpeln, 150 Stück haben wir bekommen, aber schon nach 1 Stunde waren die ersten tot, zu Hause die Toten aussortiert und in Zeitung gepackt, heute sind noch mehr tot. |uhoh:

Meißtens sind es auch noch die schön großen Lümmel, da freut man sich so viele Große zu haben und dann sind die schlapp und tot... :c

Wenn ich gleich wieder am Wasser bin buddel ich mir nochmal welche, dann angel ich eben etwas länger.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Seekater (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*

Ich packe sie immer beim Sammeln und auf dem Weg nach Hause ins salzwasser, danach mitsamt salzwasser in die Zeitung einwickeln, Alufolie drum und ab in den Kühlschrank.


----------



## FelixSch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*

Das die Tierchen tot sind ist gar nicht so schlimm.
Wichtig ist, dass tote und lebende Wattis voneinander getrennt werden und nicht zusammen bleiben. denn dann geht es ganz schnell und die Anderen machen auch die Biege.
Mit toten Wattis lassen sich hervorragende Köder machen. Einfach die Innereien entfernen, dann trocknen und wenn die besonders bestialisch stinken, sind sie zäh und duftend. Die halten gut am Haken und locken die Fische.
Probier es mal aus!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*

Moin,
tote habe ich sofort aussortiert, das ist klar.
Aber auf die toten habe auch mindestens genausogut gefangen, wir haben sogar als ´wir kaum noch Würmer hatten mit ausgekotzten Ringlern gefischt und gefangen. |bigeyes


----------



## Rosi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostsee Wattwürmer*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Mit toten Wattis lassen sich hervorragende Köder machen. Einfach die Innereien entfernen, dann trocknen und wenn die besonders bestialisch stinken, sind sie zäh und duftend. Die halten gut am Haken und locken die Fische.
> Probier es mal aus!


 
Moin, wie entfernst du denn die Innereien (so daß man die Hülle noch aufspießen kann) und warum?

Bei mir werden die Wattis komplett eingesalzen. Sie sind dann nicht so hart und lassen sich noch gut aufziehen.


----------

